# 4 6x9's in a caddy?!



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

anyone got pics of a caddy with 4 6x9's??? i want to run them but wanna make sure they'll work once i get hydros (12's in the rear)....


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

you do realize that theres lots of different models of cadillacs, right?


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

:0 lol...
something with a similar rear deck to a 89 brougham d'elegance....


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

dont do it


----------



## texasswanga (Jan 8, 2007)

ummmmmmm yea 4 pak in da bak of tha lak i got a 4 pak in mines they sound hella tite







there u go


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Apr 30 2007, 10:25 PM~7807532
> *dont do it
> *


WHY U SAY THAT??


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

they pull the soundstage to the back of the car and sound like shit....rear speakers should be used as fill or when u have passengers in the car alot. get a nice set of coaxils or components upfront you will be happy with the results


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

tex, are you lifted??? i just wanna make sure i'm not gonna have to worry about the cylinders hitting.....


pitt, i feel ya but i need some sort of bass cause im not gonna run any subs.... i may do kick panels later with some nice MB's or something.. but for now just the lil dash and 4 6x9's....


----------



## texasswanga (Jan 8, 2007)

naaa homie my shit aint lifted but i had a regal dat was and i had to make a ply wood panel to lift the 6x9s up a lil bit depends da size cylinders and how u set ur coils if u set them up bakwards they shouldnt hit the speakers u just got to put ur mind into it and adjust the shit but they sound goooooood


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

yeah i may have to do that cause i really want 4.... just want to make sure its' done right before i put everything in....


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 1 2007, 06:12 AM~7809258
> *they pull the soundstage to the back of the car and sound like shit....rear speakers should be used as fill or when u have passengers in the car alot. get a nice set of coaxils or components upfront you will be happy with the results
> *


YOU SOUND LIKE AN AUDIOPHILE :cheesy:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NastyWC_@May 1 2007, 01:47 PM~7811301
> *tex, are you lifted??? i just wanna make sure i'm not gonna have to worry about the cylinders hitting.....
> pitt, i feel ya but i need some sort of bass cause im not gonna run any subs.... i may do kick panels later with some nice MB's or something.. but for now just the lil dash and 4 6x9's....
> *


you wont get any amount of bass from 6x9's if space is an issue you can squeeze a single 12" sub in a sealed box and it will make some noise....
and use side port 12" cylinders



> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 1 2007, 07:10 PM~7813634
> *YOU SOUND LIKE AN AUDIOPHILE :cheesy:
> *


I am one, I just happen to love extremely loud bass


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

no bass....???? have you heard the right set up with 4 6x9's????? i mean sure it wont be like a 12 but you'll still get some.....


----------



## EEveritt26 (Jun 23, 2005)

My brother had 4 6 x9s in his 83 sedan deville, i think he had 12" cylinders unfortunatly that car is long gone, probably 01 but it sounded awesome and yes it did put out some bass, he had em on an eq and it was sick, i will see if he had any pics layin around


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

fa sho... i know how 4 sounds so i know it'll be cool.... i just really want to make sure of the clearance issue now so i dont have to re-do everything when i put the set up in..


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NastyWC_@May 2 2007, 08:10 AM~7817216
> *no bass....???? have you heard the right set up with 4 6x9's????? i mean sure it wont be like a 12 but you'll still get some.....
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

6x9's are midrange speakers.... they wont play below 55hz with any sort of authority but I guess buzzing rear deck lids = bass to you :dunno:


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

most bass under 50hz you can't even hear....lol...

i just dont wanna get into subs, after havin 4 solo 12's, with (2) 1000 rockfords, nothing is enough anymore... :biggrin: .... so to keep me somewhat happy, you know that mental thing...lol


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NastyWC_@May 2 2007, 06:47 PM~7821805
> *most bass under 50hz you can't even hear....lol...
> 
> i just dont wanna get into subs, after havin 4 solo 12's, with (2) 1000 rockfords, nothing is enough anymore... :biggrin:  .... so to keep me somewhat happy, you know that mental thing...lol
> *


you must have fucked up ears because the human hears frequencies between 20 and 20k hz........ anything below 20 is felt not heard


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 2 2007, 07:04 PM~7821886
> *you must have fucked up ears because the human hears frequencies between 20 and 20k hz........ anything below 20 is felt not heard
> *


took the post right from my fingers


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

4 doesn't look like its gonna work anyways.... not without some decent modification.... looks like im gonna have to do 6, 12's on a slant board.....LOL


----------



## cad14nia (Jun 6, 2007)

is everybody here joking?????????
4 6x9's on a rear deck sounding good???????????
-loud...sure.. but not good... you must not have heard a good car b4

6 12's on a slant boad?????????
-thats the dumbest shit i ever heard of.. especially when you can get an 8w7 thats louder


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Just put some pioneers and you are good to go! Fuck all that talk its what YOU like and prefer You will be the one hearing it! Got 4 in my car and it sounds loud ,clear and hit hard enough for me


----------



## texasswanga (Jan 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jun 8 2007, 12:13 AM~8064439
> *Just put some pioneers and you are good to go! Fuck all that talk its what YOU like and prefer You will be the one hearing it! Got  4 in my car and it sounds loud ,clear and hit hard enough for me
> *



yelp they sound loud and clear they sound like tens in the trunk


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasswanga_@Jun 9 2007, 07:08 PM~8073218
> *yelp they sound loud and clear they sound like tens in the trunk
> *


I dont know what the fuck kind of 10s you be using, but 4 6x9s in a freeair application will not have anywhere near the output as a pair of 10" subwoofers....


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 2 2007, 07:04 PM~7821886
> *you must have fucked up ears because the human hears frequencies between 20 and 20k hz........ anything below 20 is felt not heard
> *


MUSICALLY....MOST RECORDING DO NOT REPRESENT 50HZ AND BELOW. NO MATTER WHAT FREQUENCY YOU ARE TUNED TOO, MUSICALLY YOU ARE STILL GOING INTO 60-80HZ. IT IS ONLY TEST TONES AND OTHER THINGS LIKE THAT WHICH WOULD BE AUDIBLE IN RECORDINGS.


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Yea,sounds like any ten out there!uses the trunk as the box,try it you might like it.just my 2cents


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 10 2007, 05:23 PM~8077399
> *MUSICALLY....MOST RECORDING DO NOT REPRESENT 50HZ AND BELOW.  NO MATTER WHAT FREQUENCY YOU ARE TUNED TOO, MUSICALLY YOU ARE STILL GOING INTO 60-80HZ.  IT IS ONLY TEST TONES AND OTHER THINGS LIKE THAT WHICH WOULD BE AUDIBLE IN RECORDINGS.
> *


I take it youve never jammed any classical in the ride..... pipe organs get nasty low


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

hahaha.. i put 4 6x9s and they sound good... not like 12s but good enough.... 6 12's was a joke BUT i may do 4 solobaric 12's with either the 2000wt rockford or 4000.......

and... the only speakers ive seen that can handle anything around/under 40hz ARE EARTHQUAKE MAGMAS!!!!!!!! you dont really hear anything, you just feel it....


here's my car/system i did 4 years ago... plain but rocked the house.... 4 L7 12's ran by 2 1000a.2's, boston pro comps and boston 6x9 ran by 800.a4... extra optima in the trunk with upgraded alt!


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NastyWC_@Jun 12 2007, 11:37 AM~8089292
> *the only speakers ive seen that can handle anything around/under 40hz ARE EARTHQUAKE MAGMAS!!!!!!!! you dont really hear anything, you just feel it....
> *


you need to get outside more because pretty much every sub on the market will play at and below 40hz..... and that frequency is audible to the human ear 20hz and below isnt heard though


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NastyWC_@Jun 12 2007, 11:37 AM~8089292
> *hahaha.. i put 4 6x9s and they sound good... not like 12s but good enough.... 6 12's was a joke BUT i may do 4 solobaric 12's with either the 2000wt rockford or 4000.......
> 
> and... the only speakers ive seen that can handle anything around/under 40hz ARE EARTHQUAKE MAGMAS!!!!!!!! you dont really hear anything, you just feel it....
> ...


the thing that sucks is you would have been just as loud if not louder with just two of the L7's ported instead of 4 of them sealed..

just something to think about for next time.


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## shorty rocks (Feb 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 2 2007, 07:04 PM~7821886
> *you must have fucked up ears because the human hears frequencies between 20 and 20k hz........ anything below 20 is felt not heard
> *


true that is..lol


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

sometimes less is more, just get a 10 with the right box for it and it will sound great.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

heres a lac with 4 6x9


----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NastyWC_@Jun 12 2007, 11:37 AM~8089292
> *hahaha.. i put 4 6x9s and they sound good... not like 12s but good enough.... 6 12's was a joke BUT i may do 4 solobaric 12's with either the 2000wt rockford or 4000.......
> 
> and... the only speakers ive seen that can handle anything around/under 40hz ARE EARTHQUAKE MAGMAS!!!!!!!! you dont really hear anything, you just feel it....
> ...


i bet that thing sounds like crap couse there's no air movement


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76monte1_@Jun 24 2008, 10:30 PM~10944361
> *i bet that thing sounds like crap couse there's no air movement
> *


theres plenty of space around the box for sound to get back into the cabin.... the problem is the lack of dampening material and the rear deck probably isnt cut... n00b


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i keep my 4 pack screamin down the block...




























cylinders arent a problem with 10s...


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 25 2008, 04:51 PM~10950013
> *i keep my 4 pack screamin down the block...
> 
> 
> ...


looking real good :thumbsup:


----------

